# NSA reportedly intercepting new devices to bug them before being delivered



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

*NSA reportedly intercepting new devices to bug them before being delivered*


> The NSA fiasco in the US continues and has now reached a whole new level. According to the latest report on NSA’s Tailored Access Operations (TAO) unit by Spiegel, the NSA has been intercepting new devices such as computers and hard drives and planting them with tracking devices before they are delivered to customers.
> 
> Devices that were intercepted were modified with special software or hardware the provided a backdoor for NSA and allowed them to spy on the user of the device. The list of hardware companies whose products were compromised included storage companies such as Seagate and Western Digital, networking companies like Cisco and Juniper Networks and hardware OEMs like Dell, Samsung and Huawei.
> 
> The tracking methods have the ability to track all your communications, including things like your Windows error reports and what is being displayed on your monitor. This is some pretty serious invasion of privacy although not something you don’t expect from NSA.



Source

You know which device they are talking about

*NSA is able to install spyware on all iPhones*


> A leaked NSA document proves that the agency is capable of easily deploying spyware on all iPhones and can have access to user data including SMS messages, contacts, and even a user's location by utilizing cell tower information. What's even scarier is that the NSA can remotely access an iPhone's camera and microphone that is infected with the spyware.
> According to the leaked intel, the initiative, named DROPOUT JEEP, began in October of 2008. The document delineates that the NSA would need physical access to the device in order to install the software, which doesn't sound too bad.
> *cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/12/dropoutjeep/gsmarena_001.jpg
> However, the German Magazine, Der Spiegel, which also published the DROPOUT JEEP data, believes that the NSA rerouted shipments of brand new iPhones before they went out to consumers to install the spyware. Even worse, there was some speculation a while back from Edward Snowden, that suggests Apple may have allowed the NSA access to their products. The news was reported by Jacob Applebaum, who has a more detailed lecture (that he gave yesterday) about DROPOUT JEEP and the state of cell phone spyware today. You can watch it here.
> It's harrowing enough to think that the NSA is infecting iPhones without Apple's knowledge. It's even more harrowing if Apple is helping the US government to spy on its customers. We will provide more info on this story as it develops.



Source

But the obvious reply from APPLE

*Apple claims it 'has never worked with the NSA' to create backdoors in any of its products*


> While it may feel we're more at the stage where we're counting the parts of our digital lives that the NSA can't access, the revelation yesterday that the agency had relatively deep access to iPhones was still a shock to many. Apple included, it seems, prompting it to issue a statement to AllThingsD denying any involvement in the NSA's program, explaining it has never worked or cooperated with the NSA to create a backdoor on any of its products -- though it does comply with official requests. The same statement goes on to claim that it will work to close any vulnerabilities in its software, no matter who it might be that is exploiting them. Apple is far from the first large tech company to have it's products and services targeted by the NSA, and we suspect it's only a matter of time before even more come to light. You can read the complete statement passed the break.
> 
> 
> 
> > Apple has never worked with the NSA to create a backdoor in any of our products, including iPhone. Additionally, we have been unaware of this alleged NSA program targeting our products. We care deeply about our customers' privacy and security. Our team is continuously working to make our products even more secure, and we make it easy for customers to keep their software up to date with the latest advancements. Whenever we hear about attempts to undermine Apple's industry-leading security, we thoroughly investigate and take appropriate steps to protect our customers. We will continue to use our resources to stay ahead of malicious hackers and defend our customers from security attacks, regardless of who's behind them.


Source

But my view on this NSA is 

Obama says he's not allowed iPhone for 'security reasons'


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 1, 2014)

Man...this sh!t is fked up
maybe they are spying on us right now


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2014)

Man, this is PURE EVIL! Anonymous, Canonical, Wiki leaks, The Pirate Bay are the only handful trust-able groups out there.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

This looks more like the game "Watch Dogs".

If I am wrong then take a look at this once:*watchdogs.ubi.com/watchdogs/en-gb/game-info/index.aspx


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 1, 2014)

NSA, 
I was watching a nice porn few months back, but then had to close the window and now I want to watch it again. 
Please let me know which video it was.
Regards,
You know who.
/offtopic

Soon, every intelligence agency will install bug and backdoors in our devices.
Even our Indian govt. is developing some sort of digital surveillance system. 
What the f#%k happened to privacy?


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Soon, every intelligence agency will install bug and backdoors in our devices.
> *Even our Indian govt. is developing some sort of digital surveillance system. *
> What the f#%k happened to privacy?



 and secure every data on a machine with a password as "*password*"


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2014)

Our govt. spying on us is ok imo
But who the f**k are they(NSA) to spy on us ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 1, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Our govt. spying on us is ok imo
> But who the f**k are they(NSA) to spy on us ?


Its all part of the plan...NSA, the Govt...schemers!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

too bad to know again.. but there is a positive thing that it can sometimes block most terrorist attacks. but securing mission critical data is also very important.


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> too bad to know again.. *but there is a positive thing that it can sometimes block most terrorist attacks. *but securing mission critical data is also very important.



U believe that. When I was in college one of the staff told me this


Spoiler



my staff's friend was in army, he told him that there was an alert from one of the he fisher man to coast guard that he saw a boat and a gun ashore. That fisherman warned him before the attack happened. You get what attack I mean.


 he said it was true


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> U believe that. When I was in college one of the staff told me this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ignorance is an offense especially in such cases. but that does not mean everything is ignored. that was just my thought. may be true or may not be.


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

What do think happened in us of a. Do u think their security is that bad. Ignorance everywhere.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> What do think happened in us of a. Do u think their security is that bad. Ignorance everywhere.



tracking does not mean that they can track everything. something can be missed out. that does not count as ignorance.


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

Let's talk about tracking then. ~10 years to find most wanted guy and all of a sudden found and executed


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> Let's talk about tracking then. *~10 years to find most wanted guy and all of a sudden found and executed*



or was he?


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> or was he?



Lol good one


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a question to those who support govt. surveillance.

Would you like it if your search history and web history is, deliberately or accidentally, made public?


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

Definitely not, whoever it is


----------



## amjath (Jan 5, 2014)

So they are not gonna stop
NSA Trying To Develop Computer Program To Break Encryption Software: Report


----------



## root.king (Jan 8, 2014)

If the above news is true,Then I'd like to buy only made in china items


----------

